# Jersey City Riders



## pdm362 (Mar 2, 2007)

Anyone riding in or around Jersey City?? The weather is getting warmer and I am new to road cycling so I would like to ride with some seasoned riders. I just bought my bike this past winter and looking to do some races this summer.


----------



## Spectrum (Nov 15, 2005)

There are a few guys that normally rides in Liberty State Park during the week in the evenings. They are really nice guys and would welcome you. I think one currently rides a Richard Sachs and another a Cannondale. Good luck.


----------



## pdm362 (Mar 2, 2007)

I was wondering if there are any good places around where there isn't took much traffic to worry about because I prefer to just get on my bike and spin away without having to worry about drivers.


----------



## lactic acidosis (Jul 24, 2006)

i'm in the suburbs, a half hour away from Jersey City. If you're up to get out your area, pm me and i'll show you some routes around a beautiful little town called Westfield.


----------



## pdm362 (Mar 2, 2007)

I am looking for some good routes to do about 30+ miles. Anyone know of a good place to go biking that far??


----------



## Spectrum (Nov 15, 2005)

You can go from JC throught Hoboken, Weehawken to Riverroad then to 9w. You should be able to get a whole lot more than 30 miles.


----------

